# do not shift light



## mrmaxmuggs (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a 93 Rockwood coach with Cummins 230 and Allison MD3060.  Out of the clear my DO NOT SHIFT light came on and I could not shift into gear.  Checked the trouble code and got code 22-16.  while still running cleared the message and I could shift.  Trans shifted until next time it was shut down and had to do the same procedure.  When turning on the key, before start, the speedometer needle would jump to 45mph and then back to zero.  After starting engine the DO NOT SHIFT LITE would come on again and I have to use the same clearing procedure.  Had a technician replace the speed sensor, but it did not change anything.  Called Spartan and they felt it was a loose connection in the wiring somewhere.  Any good ideas?  Thanks for your consideration.  Mac


----------



## mtwallet (Sep 13, 2004)

do not shift light

Hello muggs
 My code was 35-00 an interruption of power. Our local allison dealer gave me a shift selector code book. I called their field rep, he said to check the wiring connections from the transmission
to the battery for loose or corroded connection. Sure enough I had a loose ground wire. I cleaned all the connection just to be sure. This my be your problem also. Check out ALLISONMAN on the forum he gives out alot of good information. GOOD LUCK.....
 MTwallet>>>>>


----------



## n/a3 (Sep 14, 2004)

do not shift light

Hi MTWALLET,
I appreciate your prompt response.  Will check the power wires as you suggested and keep my fingers crossed.  I also got a second error code 24-23 which I don't identify with.  I guess I may try the local Allison dealer to see if I can get a listing of the trouble codes. Thanks again.
Muggs


----------



## camperdog (Sep 14, 2004)

do not shift light

I had a similar problem with my old Rexhall Rose Air. After sitting for a year, I fired it up and went for a test drive. I kept getting the " Transmission fault" light on, and the rig would go into neutral. Sometimes if I shut it off, it would not restart . I toook it to an Detroit Diesel/Allison depot, and they charged me $700 to " research the problem". Eventually they ran a new ground wire from the ECU to the battery. Apparently, newer diesels with ECU controllers are notorious for shutting the tranny down if the connection to the battery drops under 12V, as with corrosion or a loose. If you take the rig in for service, have them check the voltage to the ECU ground and the battery FIRST ! I also had a Spartan Chassis.


----------



## camperdog (Sep 14, 2004)

do not shift light

I just got the Spartan Documentation for my old Rose Air ( I traded it in Sept. 4th) and the Allison code 24-23 reads " Sump Fluid Temperature Hot". This indicates that your tranny is overheating ( or that you ECU is acting up). Hope this helps. You should check your tranny fluid before and after the light comes on to see it the temperature of the dipstick has changed.


----------



## n/a3 (Sep 16, 2004)

do not shift light

Hi Camperdog
I appreciate your input.  I understand the error code, but as I mentioned, this code came up after having the transmission engaged to check the fluid level on a "cold start".  I didn't have the engine running more than three or four minutes, so you can see why I am up in the air as to what is going on.  I will keep investigating and if-and when- I get a solution I will get back to you.  Thanks again.
Mac


----------

